# Unknown midnight data usage...



## jayhenson (Oct 6, 2009)

Howdy all,
I am not sure quite how to approach this problem. I am using a laptop, with a Sierra Lightning USB aircard (ATT) running Windows 7 (64-bit) to connect to the internet. I have a data contract that allows me 5GB per month (that cap still pisses me off) and I have noticed that my data usage is higher than it should be. In looking at my bill I see several instances of high usage at about 1am across several nights. I live alone and there have been no intruders. I have no pets so it rules out a "Cats and Dogs" scenario. Here are some of the data results:

07/06 01:20 AM isp.cingular Internet/MEdia Net Sent 465089KB
07/05 01:39 AM isp.cingular Internet/MEdia Net Sent 127976KB
06/27 01:56 AM isp.cingular Internet/MEdia Net Sent 1317336KB

There are some smaller ones but you get the point. I have MSSE as my anti-virus, spybot as my spyware, I ran Malwarebytes this morning with a clean bill of health and I do not know where in the event log it may say what program is sending out, or downloading (it does not specify upload or download) all this data. The only other peripheral I have attached that is a link to an outside source is the "magicJack" VoIP device. I have the most up-to-date firmware in my modem and keep my software as up tp date as I can. I typically leave the computer online overnight as the magicjack is my "home phone" and I usually have Skype running as well. I do not use the ATT Communications manager or the Sierra Watcher software to connect but I have set-up the aircard as a modem so I directly connect to the net as a modem (this was the only way I could get the magicjack to work but that is a problem for another day).

If you have any ideas then I appreciate any guidance. 

Peace

Jay


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Those are pretty big transfers, and I notice they're all outgoing.

Take a look at Network Limiter


----------



## jayhenson (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks, I will give it a try. I had to get the version 3 beta to work with Windows 7. Have a great day.....
Jay


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Let us know when you find out what it is. :smile:


----------

